# New Years Eve Dinner....Tradition



## jobe05 (Dec 31, 2007)

Many years ago, my wife and I had a horrible time holding on to money...... if we had it, it was gone! I'm sure many of you know what I'm talking about....

We decided to start a tradition that has helped us put things back into prospective each year.

Building up to New Years eve, we have a great time, Family, giving, receiving, remembering and sharing.......... and of course food. We use food as an almost symbolism of our wealth............ a false sense of security........

So every year, we end the year like this:







Prime rib, Baked potatoes, asparagus, carrots with cashews and raisins in a rum sauce and for an appetizer we had bacon wrapped scallops (not pictured). (Also note my new set of dishes) (Johnson Brothers, Friendly Village set).






And a great wine to go with our meal:






Someday JW is going to have to tell me whats in this wine, it's awesome! Good job JW, It was a great choice for me to have as I finish out this year.

My wife chose her Raspberry white zin that she made 2 years ago and is very good right now........ unfortunately this was her last bottle.






As we eat our meal, we reflect on the things that are on the table, and what they mean to us...... for me it was obviously the family that I love, the great fortune (not money) that we have, and the friendships that we create in our life, with some we may never meet, but would like to. We reflect on all the good that 2007 has brought us...................

Because tomorrow, WE EAT BEANS!!!!!!!!!

Thats right, beans. Navy bean soup made from left over ham from xmas, black eyed peas, collard greens and corn bread.........

It's back to the basics......... eat cheap, live cheap and save save save!............

I hope everyone has had a wonderful year, and I hope everyone has a *HA</font>PP</font>Y N</font>EW</font> YE</font>AR</font>!!</font>!</font>*</font>





*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2007)

Im still eating left over turkey and love it. Turkey and stuffing sandwiches are the best. Ill be opening a bottle of my first real fruit wine from scratch which i havent had as of the day I bottled and it was pretty good then. Strawberry-Kiwi was bottled 11-15-06.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 1, 2008)

*We had pork and saurkraut, peiroges, blackeyed peas...our traditional New Years Eve dinner.*


*Jobe, you have a great philosophy, there....You seem very happy!!!*

*Ramona*


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Ramona, I am very happy....... I have the best family in the world..... that includes the ones that live right here with me, those that don't, and good friends, like you and others here. What more could a man ask for.

Had the Beans soaking (Navy Beans) for a couple of hours now they are in the soup pot with some cut up ham and the remaining ham bone which will become the dogs snack later.










I love Pork and sourkraut! I forgot about that, but when I was in Florida one of the guys kept talking about it, it sounded horrible so he brought some in to let me try and they were awesome. He used the Long cuts of I think pork rib (WalMart) and laid them in a big glass Pyrex dish, covered with the Kraut and baked for a couple of hours........... Now I'm getting hungry...........

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Tomy (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a traditional meal for New Years, its a hot dog &amp; ketchup soup with water to drink, remembering to a time in my life when this was a feast for us kids. I then pray this will never happen to my family and vow it doesn't. *Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 1, 2008)

I've heard people tell of ketchup sandwiches and wiener water soup....tough times I guess...Hope it never comes to that. 


Our New Years tradition...since we moved here isto go to the tavern in our town...have their special of steak and shrimp and drank their 'finest'...[Gallo.... Merlot and Cabernet Sauvignon ....I like the tiny little bottles it comes in]...we don't go into town often and this way we make an appearance and visit with the neighbors and locals and socialize a bit.....Came home and watched movies we got from friends for Christmas and drank our own wine. 


Tonight we grilled up somefillet mignonwe picked up, baked potatoesalong with sautéed mushrooms/onions and roasted heads of garlic....Steak two nights in a row is good living......


Have Pinto beans soaking for chili tomorrow....and maybe the next day.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Jan 2, 2008)

Had my chili ( homeade) last night NW. It was the final, gourmet topping for some hot dogs, smothered in onions, jalapeno's, cheddar cheese, andsour cream. We had a great day with family and friends, did do the traditional pot of blak eye peas. My Mother-In-Law brought back memories of my Father-In-Law making homeade wine back when Kathy and I were just dating by presenting me with a gift that they had discovered while cleaning out his old storage shed this last week. What an awesome gift it was................




















My plans are to have the bottle rack powder coated, get the old carboy cleaned up and I will be racking my 2008 batch of Muscadine into this treasure.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet Waldo, How big is it? and is that rack so that you can tilt it to keep the lees confined and get the most out of your volume of vino?




Ramona....you come up with the neatest stuff


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 2, 2008)

Our new years day was spent on liquids only. Claire (17) has and endoscopy and colonoscapy this morning. Nothing serious but she's had gastric issues for a while now. We know it's not cancer or anything but I'd appreciate your prayers.

Whenever we have an opportunity to celebrate we should take it. Real life is difficult enough without missing out on the good times.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter 
We will say a prayer for you both. Not a fun way to spend your time. Hope they can get to the cause of her discomfort and get it fixed up for her. 


Waldo
Make sure you check that chain well to make sure it hasn't rusted. If you are powder coating it nobody would notice if you replaced it with new before coating. Great gift.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 2, 2008)

peter,


Curtis had 3 colonoscopies in 2007 and an endoscopy and other tests....turned out to be IBS.....Will be thinking of your daughter and I'm sure she will be fine.....and hungry when she gets home.


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 2, 2008)

In Mexico we had racks like this so we could tip the jugs to get water out, they are fairly common down there for bottled water.



We had found one at a garage sale years ago, with a jug and gave it to some friends who were making wine at the time...*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## myway22 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't cook poison in that thing



.


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 2, 2008)

the procedures went really well today. We were out by 11. She was hungry but a medium pizza an 10 buffalo wings solved that. 
We then went shopping (which all dads love to do with their teenage daughters of course) and had a good time and got back home to the rest of the family by 3. 

Thanks to all who helped by praying. 

Peter.


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 2, 2008)

PS: everything was clear. No problems.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news peter..glad all went well !!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 2, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> Sweet Waldo, How big is it? and is that rack so that you can tilt it to keep the lees confined and get the most out of your volume of vino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Ramona. It is a 5 gallon and I believe it will clean up nicely


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter: Glad to hear everything went well. Since I didn't see this till after the procedure, I will pray that all stays well for Claire and your family.

Edit: One other question Pete (a little off the subject). I have been dumping all the lees etc...., down my drain.... I'm on a septic system. Is this good for the system or bad?


Waldo: You gotta set on you son if you r gonna put wine in that..........this year anyway........ 

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear you there Jobe. Waldo, we want pics when you have that carboy cleaned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, Waldo, Clean carboy pics....and peter.....happy to hear about your sweet girl. 


Ramona


----------



## smurfe (Jan 3, 2008)

Cabbage and black-eyed peas for us on New Year’s Eve and Day. I hate black-eyed peas I might add. We had chili last night and I am experiencing a "temporary" episode of IBS. Everyone around me is experiencing it as well I might add.


----------



## masta (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothing special for us on New Year's Eve or Day but we are going to my son's girlfriend's house for dinner tonight. This is a belated Xmas get together and they have some great food planned and or course I have been asked to bring the wine. My son's girl is into paring wine with cheese and has invited her parents to stop by and sample the wine.







Needless to say my wines will be sampled and graded tonight for sure and I will report back on results.


----------



## ms.spain (Jan 4, 2008)

My family and Ihad black-eyed peas, cabbage and fried,smoked hog jowl. (a typical Arkansas New Yearmeal.) 
The black-eyed peas and hog jowl are supposed to bring good luck. Cabbageor collard greens are also traditional.
New Year's Day was my 36th birthday.Even though I had to work later in the day, I still enjoyed my birthday!
Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, Happy Belated Birthday, ms.spain. Were you one of those babies who made the news as being the first new baby of the year 36 years ago??








Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Jan 5, 2008)

Waldo: You gotta set on you son if you r gonna put wine in that..........this year anyway........ 
[/QUOTE] 


Looking any better jobe? The old heat gun make quick work of the removal of the old wax he used to seal with and the BBrite and bottle cleaning brush did did the rest. 






Going to give it one more cleaning then fill it wit a strong sulphite solution and let it set until my Muscadine is ready to rack to glass and then its going in there.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow brother, that looks brand new! Nice job, I must say I didnt think that that 1 could be cleaned.


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 7, 2008)

Great job Waldo.

Hey everyone, thanks for the prayers. She is doing real well, except for having to back to school on Wednesday. This is her last semester before graduation and she's ready for it to be over.


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know much about whether lees would cause a problem to a septic system.I can't imagine it would because the volume is so small compared to everything else that goes in there, and what goes in is mostly organic. There is only about 1 oz (if that) of bentonite which is inorganic. It would take loooong time for that to build up.

there might be an issue with acidity but again it is such a small amount I cannot imagine there being a problem. You would most likely get more acidity problems pouring the left over juice from your empty jalapeno jar down the sink.


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 7, 2008)

Pretty impressive Waldo......... See... I would have walked right by something that ugly and bad.... Only you could have seen the true item under all that junk........... Thats what makes you so special..........

Me........ I would have spent the $20 on a new one................. sigh...........


----------



## grapeman (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm waiting to see what the cleaned and painted hanger thingy looks like when Waldo is done with it! The carboy looks great only it has that older glas color going for it!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't even think about that Appleman, but your right.

Hey Waldo, I have the Gun and paint for powder coating if you need to borrow it, doesn't take much of the powder to coat it, and it sets in a heated oven in 15 or so minutes............... Your wife won't mind the smell in the house.......... the powder on the floor and in the oven..................well......... maybe not as much as mine did anyways...........

Today is our 24th anniversary.............. It just absolutely amazes me that she said yes....................... Headed out for dinner and.............. well....... who knows........

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 7, 2008)

Well Jobe when you read this I hope you had a nice Anniversary- 24 years of bliss. 


I hope yours goes smoother than our 29th did this year. A sick wife is not nice. I am thankful to have the time with her and hopefully she is getting near the end of her problems! Hopefully when she gets the last of the kidney stones out she will be healthy for a good long time. After the emergency surgery Friday for gallstones(even though she has no gallbladder after Sept) she got a whole lot better feeling. She actually went to work today and said she did OK most of the day but got a bit tired(read a lot)by quitting time.


Pop a cork or two and have a good time!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Jobe!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 7, 2008)

Hope you two enjoy the day, wow, 24 years...I will be celebrating 24 in Sept...thinking of getting her a floor corker...unless she gets one before then!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 7, 2008)

You are really shameless there JW. I read that and now I'm ROFLMAO!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks guys........ Appleman... Your right.... that was an absolute shameless attempt on JW's part............ Upsets me...... that I didn't think of it........

I hope Cindy is feeling a lot better after her ordeal. Gallstones?..... With no GallBladder? Did they already move out and were in her body? Didn't she have kidney stone issues as well? I have never had either but the people that I know that have had both, I think the gallbladder with gallstones s the worst of the two, so hopefully she's on the road to a healthier, better future.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 7, 2008)

I guess you have been married a long time. Your Anniversary- you go out to have a nice dinner and the chance for a nice long evening together....... and....... you are back here on the forum sharing your time with us instead of her!


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 7, 2008)

She went to pick the youngest up at school, he was sponsoring a blood drive at the school and got 41 people to give blood. He saved 129 lives tonight, in just a few hours.

The truth is............

You know your getting Old when............. You spend most of your evening standing in line at the CVS Pharmacy getting your prescriptions........... sigh...........................

We try not to let little things like birthdays and anniversaries hinder our weekly "date night". Every Thursday night, we meet at the airport, we get into one car and go out on a date. After the date I drop her off to get her car, and I drive home........ so does she......

So you see..... She's not just my wife, my friend, my everything........... 

she's also my mistress.........







*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------

